
New Job Search Site Sorts Employers by Political Leaning - ascertain
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/career-labs/
======
jgeorge
Great. It's not like politics in the US doesn't already have a critical issue
with being an echo chamber, here now you can ensure your avoidance of co-
workers with scary political opinions that don't match yours.

As a society, we're screwed.

